# Kingstand golf course and country club-Leicestershire-2014



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

So this is my first post on DP and also my first explore, let me just pre-warn you, I am not a photographer, I only use my iPhone camera to take photos so the quality might not be brilliant, I also learned today that iPhones are not optimal for taking photos in dark places, so I will be leaving the photos of the interior off this report as there really not worth seeing, anyway, on with the show!

Todays travels took me to Kingstand golf course and country club, It was an interesting Explore for me as I actually used to play golf here when it was still open, I can't find much history on the site but I will tell you what I know, it opened in around 2008-2009 and closed in 2012-2013 due to lack of income, the facilities it had included a 9 hole golf course, driving range, club house, bar and a gym, the site is now up for sale and with a new estate of around 1000 houses being built next door to the site, it would appear to be a pretty good investment and I imagine it won't be long till it is brought.

I entered the site from the back finding myself on the 6th hole. Was all pretty overgrown as you'd expect. Other then a couple of old ball cleaners, tent and sleeping bag not much to see.



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr

That's about it for the course, upon approach to the main building the first thing I come across is the driving range.



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr

I then found an entry point into the bar and the adjoining kitchen, all doors further into the building were locked.



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr




Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr

I exited and carried on exploring to find The golf caddy hire building(was more of a shed)



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr

I explored the exterior further and got some shots of bits I liked! This is when i found my entry point into the main building,but as previously stated the Photos I got are really not worth uploading



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr



Kingstand golf course by bradensvine, on Flickr

Not the best of explores I know, but I did thoroughly enjoy my first urbexing experience! It's a real shame the pictures inside the main building wasn't worth uploading, it was the most interesting bit after all, but I will return to document the inside before the site is sold or demolished!*

Thank you for looking
Lone wanderer


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2014)

These shots are great and it looks a really interesting site.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you! I really enjoyed myself here and look forward to going back again


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 15, 2014)

Loving the random tents and gas cylinders cluttering the place, can't beat a bit of randomness!

The photos are very good, you don't need a big expensive camera to capture the moment!

Thank you!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a great first set..and welcome along


----------



## chazman (Sep 16, 2014)

nothing at all wrong with them. nice 1


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice first report. Get yourself back out there! Look forward to the next report


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> The photos are very good, you don't need a big expensive camera to capture the moment!



Unless it's dark in which case you need at least a proper camera, as LW has unfortunately discovered!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

Definatly, I have solved the problem now tho, just got to find the time again


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2014)

Great first report! Look forward to seeing may more!


----------



## PCWOX (Sep 17, 2014)

As a keen golfer, I am liking this report. Good to see something different. 
Nice one


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Something different that is. Seem to remember the owners were stashing drugs all over the course there some years back!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Goldie87 said:


> Something different that is. Seem to remember the owners were stashing drugs all over the course there some years back!



Surprisingly I didn't find anything about that online, wouldn't have minded coming across some tho aha


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Loving this. The only good golf course is a dead one ;-)


----------

